# Unstarted Thread



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

I thought of starting a thread on Orchestral Music by Canadian composers then decided not to. Can anyone explain that?


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

There are no Canadian orchestral composers, so it self-destructed.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Marjan Mozetich is a name that comes up frequently in the polls and games forum.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

There are quite a few of course, so you were just overwhelmed by some sneaking laziness.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Ah, so much for my thread on Roald Amundsen conducting the Antarctic Symphony Orchestra in a performance of _Frozen_. Gone too must be my foray into Microneasean bagpipers. Robert Johnson sings _Le Voir Dit_???! Anybody?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Alternatively, you didn't want the delight of knowing really hidden gems to be spoiled.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Roger Knox said:


> I thought of starting a thread on Orchestral Music by Canadian composers then decided not to. Can anyone explain that?


Not starting a thread after thinking about doing so, and then asking others for their observations, strikes me as a fine manifestation of Canadian circumspection, responsibility, and modesty. Here in the US we tend to do things _before_ thinking about them and don't give a flying fig what anyone else thinks of the messes we make.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Roger Knox said:


> I thought of starting a thread on Orchestral Music by Canadian composers then decided not to. Can anyone explain that?


 The composers were probably off attending a game by the Montréal Canadiens anyway? All Canadian orchestra music is built around a puck at the center of the ensemble, including the Stanley Cup Symphony Orchestra conducted by Gordie Howe. You saved yourself a great deal of wasted effort by not starting that thread.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

My response to everyone -- thank you! Truth is, the TalkClassical threads I started on Neglected German/Austrian Orchestral Composers and on Piano Quartets kind of did me in. Thread Ennui is a weird feeling. 

Ideas for Stupid Threads was fun for quite a while, but even that did not cure it ...

I realized that it is not my patriotic duty to do a thread on Orchestral Music by Canadian Composers. Commenting on that which is closest to home is not always a good idea, or this or anything else. OK that's all.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

There are many threads (and posts) I started and then before hitting POST, I deleted them. Not sure why.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Roger Knox said:


> I thought of starting a thread on Orchestral Music by Canadian composers then decided not to. Can anyone explain that?


Instead you started an unstarted thread.

Can you explain, why you decided not to delete the unstarted thread?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Reminds me of PDQ Bach's "Unbegun" Symphony


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

MarkW said:


> Reminds me of PDQ Bach's "Unbegun" Symphony


Does it have a finish, just no beginning? That might be rather interesting.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Does it have a finish, just no beginning? That might be rather interesting.


I presume it's finished when you've stopped waiting for it to begin.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Roger Knox said:


> I thought of starting a thread on Orchestral Music by Canadian composers then decided not to. Can anyone explain that?


Yes, me... You must have finally come to your senses... and suddenly remembered that while it's easy enough to create either an "A to Z Guide to Canadian Classical Composers' or "The Chronological Guide to Canadian Classical Composers" the difficult part is gaining access to the recordings themselves and without those what exactly would be the point of such a thread?

Creating these kinds of survey threads should be fairly straightforward - photo of composer, biography, and album photos paired with links to recordings, perhaps contextual information explaining what makes this composer/composition uniquely "Canadian", etc. with one composition per day presented or one every second day so as to make the concept more accessible and thus encourage everyone to at least try listening to a sample of what we have to offer. And then format it to within an inch of its life to make it visually appealing...

Kind of like this -

Historic Opera Singers - Arias, Duets, and Ensembles of the Day Calendar...

What a beauty, eh?

Unfortunately, most Canadian composers have had only one recording made of their compositions and if that isn't accessible on YouTube then the thread really has no where to go other than to wander around aimlessly wondering where it should go and what it should do and where is everybody? The best compositions are the ones most likely to be unavailable due to over-vigilant copyright infringement policing actions leaving secondary or tertiary works as the only available source material which does no one any favours least of all the composers themselves.

And for Roger's post to be considered quintessentially "Canadian" it would have needed to include an apology - preferably two - one at the beginning which would state "Allow me to extend an apology in advance for what you're about to read - which I never really intended to write - much less have someone actually read" and end with "Allow me to conclude by once again extending an apology for what you've just finished reading which, as I've stated previously, was never actually intended to be written by me much less read by you."

And Roger? - Nice work dispelling the notion that every Canadian member is completely nuts...

:tiphat:


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Mollie John said:


> Yes, me... You must have finally come to your senses... and suddenly remembered that while it's easy enough to create either an "A to Z Guide to Canadian Classical Composers' or "The Chronological Guide to Canadian Classical Composers" the difficult part is gaining access to the recordings themselves and without those what exactly would be the point of such a thread?
> 
> Creating these kinds of survey threads should be fairly straightforward - photo of composer, biography, and album photos paired with links to recordings, perhaps contextual information explaining what makes this composer/composition uniquely "Canadian", etc. with one composition per day presented or one every second day so as to make the concept more accessible and thus encourage everyone to at least try listening to a sample of what we have to offer. And then format it to within an inch of its life to make it visually appealing...
> 
> ...


A beauty indeed! And a survey thread that I will find very engaging in the future! Furthermore, you've identified and presented the issues better than I could have. The sentence beginning, "You must have finally come to your senses ... " is a beaut! Seriously, has anyone before you considered these points?


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Woodduck said:


> Not starting a thread after thinking about doing so, and then asking others for their observations, strikes me as a fine manifestation of Canadian circumspection, responsibility, and modesty. Here in the US we tend to do things _before_ thinking about them and don't give a flying fig what anyone else thinks of the messes we make.


Thank you for the compliments to Canadians, deserved or not! Really, having realized that I was _afraid_ to proceed with the thread, that reluctance became the topic. I've appreciated the responses, including the PDQ Bach-ish ones! But yes, Fear of Posting has gotten to me, as *Mollie John* perceives.


----------

